# Hi new member



## Thermo (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi to all. I'm fairly new to this coffee brewing. I have bought a second hand Gaggia classic which had a Roncillio v2. I have upgraded this to a Roncillio v3 which I saw on one of the forums. I understand that a grinder is needed. Can anyone give me advice on which one to get. New or second hand upto around £80 OR £90


----------



## icxga (Mar 27, 2015)

Japanese cermaic burr hand grinder


----------



## Thermo (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi icxga, thank you for your quick reply. I was thinking of an electric grinder


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Sometimes grinders appear here for less than £100 so keep your eyes peeled.

Minimum spec is an Iberital MC2

If you can puck up a used commercial grinder in that price range chances are it has dome some mileage but is likely to still be better than the lead in cheaper models and much better than any blade grinder.


----------



## Thermo (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Glenn, thank you for that. The inertial mc2 certainly looks good. I will try and get one


----------



## Thermo (Feb 12, 2016)

Hi Glenn, thank you for that. The inertial mc2 certainly looks good. I will try and get one


----------

